# I love my dog



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

When I was all alone and crying, she was there for me. She put her head on my lap and let me hold her neck. She couldn't speak to me, but she could still comfort me. She loves me and is loyal to me. She would never betray me. She is my best friend. I love that dog.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Animals are a wonderful gift of unconditional love and support. Kind of puts a lot of people to shame, doesn't it?  I have four wonderful dogs, but the one I've had the longest is a real 10. She has depth, humor/playfulness, intelligence and a heart I've not found in a human being yet. She's my best friend and without her I'd be one lost soul. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

My granfather use to say "The more I know People, the More I love dogs" I have German Boxer and he is so loyal to my son.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love our lab. He is like a big cat-- just lays wherever you are.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

I've loved all of my dogs. I have been fortunate enough to have them in my life since I was about 8 years old. I'm 38 now, so that's a good chunk of time. 

My dog that I have now is awesome. She is a poodle and a pound rescue. Even when I have the most stressed out days, she is always so happy and loving. It's nice to have someone in your life like that.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had dogs my entire life too. Many different breeds. Currently I have two purebred Boxers. My dogs will never betray me, they will never let me down, put me down, or see me as a disappointment. They will love me with all my flaws. And they are always happy to see me, even if I was gone for only 5 minutes.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Jack Russell and Border Collie for the win!


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I've had dogs my entire life too. Many different breeds. Currently I have two purebred Boxers. My dogs will never betray me, they will never let me down, put me down, or see me as a disappointment. They will love me with all my flaws. And they are always happy to see me, even if I was gone for only 5 minutes.


:iagree:

I have yet to have one of my dogs tell me that they love me, but they aren't in love with me since meeting the neighbor. LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I have yet to have one of my dogs tell me that they love me, but they aren't in love with me since meeting the neighbor. LOL


No, that was my cat.  LOL


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Soccerfan73 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I have yet to have one of my dogs tell me that they love me, but they aren't in love with me since meeting the neighbor. LOL


And you can have your dog neutured too


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

We have a Siberian Husky, five months old...we love her dearly!

I'm glad you have your dog for comfort, they're like therapy in a hairy, four legged package.

:smthumbup:


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Dogs are the cats azz! LOL!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a Golden Retriever that (next to my W) is my best friend. We do walks or hang out in the yard, drinking beer and chasing squirrels. (well, we both drink beer, but I don't chase)
A good dog will always be by your side, no matter what kind of day he or you has had.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Trenton said:


> We have a Siberian Husky, five months old...we love her dearly!
> 
> I'm glad you have your dog for comfort, they're like therapy in a hairy, four legged package.
> 
> :smthumbup:


One of my dogs is a registered therapy dog  I do volunteer therapy work with her.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

DanF said:


> I have a Golden Retriever that (next to my W) is my best friend. We do walks or hang out in the yard, drinking beer and chasing squirrels. (well, we both drink beer, but I don't chase)
> A good dog will always be by your side, no matter what kind of day he or you has had.


LOL @ the visual I had of you chasing squirrels!:rofl:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> One of my dogs is a registered therapy dog  I do volunteer therapy work with her.


That's really, really cool!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> LOL @ the visual I had of you chasing squirrels!:rofl:


That made me laugh, too.
Especially because I just envisioned myself doing it while trying not to spill my beer!

Hey Apple, if it made you smile, then my work here is done for the day.
Keep it up, you are going to be fine.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Our lab is 4 and we rescued him 6 months ago  He's so dam awesome...mellow, sweet and lazy. The perfect chillin' dog.  His name is Jet, even though he's white.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My dogs, Josey and Kate


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Awe I love my dog, too! She's what got me out of my depression. I hug and cuddle her every night, and chased squirrels with her this morning (its a great workout). The highlight of my week is taking her to play in the river.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a cat person, but I love nice dogs that don't jump up and knock me down. My favorite breed is Golden Retriever. 

I hate to see people with large farm breeds in tiny apartments. Those dogs need a yard.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Such CUTE DOGS Apple, I'd marry you just for your dogs if I were a guy.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

My wittle puppy who has gotten three times her size in 3 months


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I am a cat person, but I love nice dogs that don't jump up and knock me down. My favorite breed is Golden Retriever.
> 
> I hate to see people with large farm breeds in tiny apartments. Those dogs need a yard.



Some large dog breeds are very inactive so that they work well in apartments. Like Newfies. But under NO means ever get a Rez dog, pariah, dingo, Ridgeback, Knaani, Argento, Kangal or any mid sized dog that hunts and keep them in a small space. I wouldn't keep most of them in my house. I don't think Cape Hunting Dogs can be housebroken even though we used to hunt with them. Same with Coyote hybrids and ghetto wolves.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

We don't live in an apartment, we have a house, but it's not fenced in which means a lot of walking. BUT we have two very close dog parks where she can run free and I take her there once a day after work right now but won't be able to when the weather gets bad.

Dogs tend to tell you when they need to run by getting in your face and becoming destructive in my experience. You can have a large dog in an apartment if you're home enough to take them out and give them the exercise and play they need. Our dog loves to play with the other dogs at the dog park.


----------



## koalamom (Oct 16, 2011)

We have a great dog too. Always help to just pet him when times are tough. However I now have a really great cat who cuddles with me. Last night he seemed to know I needed a friend, and curled up with me the whole evening. He's a very rare cat indeed.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Trenton said:


> My wittle puppy who has gotten three times her size in 3 months


Holy Hell!!!! If you weren't married and I wasn't married and we were both gay......I'd marry you to have that pooch in my life. Sweet Jesus, that dog is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bellalay27 (Oct 20, 2011)

I love my dog too.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Trenton said:


> We don't live in an apartment, we have a house, but it's not fenced in which means a lot of walking. BUT we have two very close dog parks where she can run free and I take her there once a day after work right now but won't be able to when the weather gets bad.
> 
> Dogs tend to tell you when they need to run by getting in your face and becoming destructive in my experience. You can have a large dog in an apartment if you're home enough to take them out and give them the exercise and play they need. Our dog loves to play with the other dogs at the dog park.


:iagree::iagree: Most of the people I have seen with active farm dogs in apartments, complain that they dog is ruining their furniture and peeing inside. They often forget to walk their dogs in the morning, so these poor pooches are waiting ALL DAY for exercise!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

My dog, Cairn Terrier has been a huge comfort. Best friend I ever had, loves me and my morning breath unconditionally!
Seriously, he helped me through a really difficult sad time.

Thank You Loyal Bud!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Our dogs are the best! Loyal to the end. And if they do get in trouble, we can put them in a cage


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

One of my hounds flunked out of hunting school; painfully lazy and hates loud noises. The other flunked out of contraband detection training; very quirky extreme behavior and odd fears. We used to foster two ex government dogs - one was an ex drug dog and the other an ex bomb sniffer. They now have new homes with veterans following dog deprogramming. The upside is the government no longer destroys dogs which are finished with service. They used to. Now, if you can retrain them for 'civilian life' as it were you can keep them and give them away to someone who needs a service dog or companion. 

FYI, some dogs, the smart ones wind up being bilingual. Often government and police dogs are trained in a language they're not likely to come across randomly. So when they're chasing someone he doesn't suddenly call him off because he happens to speak Czech or Hebrew. Then when you break and retrain the dog your apt to use your own language because 'open the fridge and get me a beer' works well in English. 

Factoid of the day. All of the dogs used in the Russian space program were strays picked off the streets of Moscow which is lousy with stray dogs. The space dog of choice was generally a small terrier spitz mix. All were female. About 60 went up and 55 came back alive.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> One of my hounds flunked out of hunting school; painfully lazy and hates loud noises. The other flunked out of contraband detection training; very quirky extreme behavior and odd fears. We used to foster two ex government dogs - one was an ex drug dog and the other an ex bomb sniffer. They now have new homes with veterans following dog deprogramming. The upside is the government no longer destroys dogs which are finished with service. They used to. Now, if you can retrain them for 'civilian life' as it were you can keep them and give them away to someone who needs a service dog or companion.
> 
> FYI, some dogs, the smart ones wind up being bilingual. Often government and police dogs are trained in a language they're not likely to come across randomly. So when they're chasing someone he doesn't suddenly call him off because he happens to speak Czech or Hebrew. Then when you break and retrain the dog your apt to use your own language because 'open the fridge and get me a beer' works well in English.
> 
> Factoid of the day. All of the dogs used in the Russian space program were strays picked off the streets of Moscow which is lousy with stray dogs. The space dog of choice was generally a small terrier spitz mix. All were female. About 60 went up and 55 came back alive.


Another weird fact about dogs is that they'll raise a baby if they find him or her or at least the dogs that found one baby abandoned did. The child was found by humans in the dog's den. He was a little boy who was estimated to be around 10 years old and behaved exactly like a dog.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Holy Hell!!!! If you weren't married and I wasn't married and we were both gay......I'd marry you to have that pooch in my life. Sweet Jesus, that dog is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She is really a beautiful dog and mild mannered for a puppy. A total sweetheart, named after Eve (Eeeeeeva) in Walle. If she eats my shoes you can have her, I'll ship her off to Texas without marrying me or anything.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Trenton said:


> He was a little boy who was estimated to be around 10 years old and behaved exactly like a dog.


Most 10 year olds act like feral creatures.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I love our lab. He is like a big cat-- just lays wherever you are.



Sounds just like my lab. I refer to her as "the rug with legs". I told my STBXH that the only one in our marriage more loyal to him than me was her.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Got this pic today with my puppy...she looks so badass even though she's such sweetness. LOVE HER!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

cherokee96red said:


> Sounds just like my lab. I refer to her as "the rug with legs". I told my STBXH that the only one in our marriage more loyal to him than me was her.


I refer to my Golden as "a keg of beer with legs".
(she's a little overweight...)


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

If you really loved your dog you would try not to let him/her get over weight.

thats probly one of the worst things for their overall health.

the other is over vacinations. pay attention to them a lot of vet like to pad their income by perscribing stuff they don't need.


just put my 15yr old lab down a while ago. he had the good life.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> If you really loved your dog you would try not to let him/her get over weight.
> 
> thats probly one of the worst things for their overall health.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss, so glad your lab had a good life. 

I was wondering about the lymes disease vaccination. The vet recommended it and I allowed him to give her the first shot because we do go in the woods and NJ is known for having lymes but it seemed like he wanted to give our puppy quite a few shots. She got 2 (rabies & lymes) total and has to get 2 more in 8 weeks because I wouldn't let them do 3 in one day and she needs to get the 2nd lymes shot. I wouldn't let my child get that many shots so why would I let it happen to our puppy? I feel like all she does is get shots.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I have two hybrid huskies. One is an F1 and the other is an F2 hybrid. Both have wolf in them, one is red capacian wolf and the other timber wolf hybrid.

I love them.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

An interesting thing about the difference between dogs and wolves and that dogs look to people for non verbal cues. Wolves don't - they discount every non verbal signal a person makes. So if you have two bowls and one of them has food - the dog will look for you to make a signal toward one or the other ever if you point to the empty bowl. A wolf never will.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> An interesting thing about the difference between dogs and wolves and that dogs look to people for non verbal cues. Wolves don't - they discount every non verbal signal a person makes. So if you have two bowls and one of them has food - the dog will look for you to make a signal toward one or the other ever if you point to the empty bowl. A wolf never will.


Not unless you train them. Wolves do indeed use non verbal language - you are quite mistaken about that - BUT they use vocalizations 99% of the time WITH the non verbal body language.

An alpha male uses body language such as tooth bearing, tugging at the flanks and with that uses growls of different pitches and tones.

Even a happy greeting comes with tooth bearing (of a different kind) with an open mouth.

Being a hybrid owner one must diligently research and learn about the animals within the home. Actually, really if I were honest it's the other way around for ownage. My dogs literally "own" me so to speak.

As for other body language cues, the chest bump to the legs, knees (for humans) indicates many things. A friendly greeting, a cue for an interest to play (ex: dog wrestling). A jumping up to greet someone, a yip or howl with that to say hello.

Heck my dogs smile, literally visually smile.

International Wolf Center September 10, 2010 - YouTube


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

CantePe said:


> I have two hybrid huskies. One is an F1 and the other is an F2 hybrid. Both have wolf in them, one is red capacian wolf and the other timber wolf hybrid.
> 
> I love them.


LOVE!

The lighter one looks like a husky and the darker one looks like a rottweiler.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Trenton said:


> LOVE!
> 
> The lighter one looks like a husky and the darker one looks like a rottweiler.


Koda (darker one) is a Boarder Collie\Huskie\Timber Wolf hybrid.

Kemo (lighter one) is Siberian Husky\Red Capacian Wolf hybrid 

Sarloos Wolfhound actually, which, here in Canada is Siberian or Mallie mixed with Red Capacian Wolf. In Russia they mix the smaller Euro Grey Wolf with Mallie or Sibies to get the Sarloos Wolfhound breed. Aptly named after Dr. Sarloos of Russia who bred the first of the Sarloos breed.

As you may have guessed, Kemo is the F2 hybrid (there are 5 levels of hybrid status, F2 being that they are half, F5 is a 1/5th). Koda is the F1 reserve mutt we adopted in June. He's only 5 months old and outweighs my 9 year old Kemo already. Very wolfy nature my Koda (Koda is Lakota Souix for Bear or Friendly Bear while Kemo is from Kemo Sabe which means Good Tracker).

I am of the mind set that when one has animals in their lives they should have the knowledge behind the breed and behaviors of the animal they have in their household. Without this knowledge there is no responsible ownership of an animal. I work with a no kill shelter in my town and am a huge animal activist as well (no I'm no Peta person, in fact I'm not even veggie or vegan either but I do participate in activism for animal rights).

ETA: Case in point, had a coyote\huskie mix back in January I had to give up to the no kill shelter to find a sanctuary for. He bit my 6 year old daughter in the face right in front of me. Right at my feet. I love dogs but I nearly killed this dog. The person who sent him to me as a rescue neglected to tell me the full back history of the dog (abused by young children and starved by adults, always chained up - I only found out by a mutual friend about the dog's history otherwise my daughter wouldn't have had 12+ stitches to the right eye and face or ketamine sedation for those stitches).

I'm well versed in dog behavior becaue I have to be. I have kids in the house and hybrid dogs. All animals are unpredictable no matter how domesticated they are or ever will be.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

CantePe said:


> Koda (darker one) is a Boarder Collie\Huskie\Timber Wolf hybrid.
> 
> Kemo (lighter one) is Siberian Husky\Red Capacian Wolf hybrid
> 
> ...


I grew up with a husky that I loved dearly. We also had a border collie for a wee bit until he decided to keep piling my mom's shoes in a circle in the living room and she had it re-adopted by a man who had a lot of land. 

I do think all dogs have a different temperament that combines with their breed and that how they are treated will also play a big role in the adult dog they become. We adopted Eva because she was timid and shaking and very shy but once she adjusted to our home she came into herself and now is a lovable, howling crazy puppy. She loves to ride in cars, chew on her bones and play with other dogs. She has this strange behavior of following me around and insisting on laying down by my feet no matter where I am but she listens really well. She's been to the vet three times but enough to know that she doesn't like it and yelps as soon as we approach the building. If I'm not at work I try to take her everywhere with me. I think dogs, like people, really need to feel they belong and deserve respect and care.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Thought you might enjoy this: My Dog Wants Out...NOW - YouTube

That's Kemo, vid isn't working for me for some reason but I'm hoping it's just youtube being a gimpy little beast as it usually is sometimes.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

CantePe said:


> Thought you might enjoy this: My Dog Wants Out...NOW - YouTube
> 
> That's Kemo, vid isn't working for me for some reason but I'm hoping it's just youtube being a gimpy little beast as it usually is sometimes.


Not working for me either.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Trenton said:


> Sorry for your loss, so glad your lab had a good life.
> 
> I was wondering about the lymes disease vaccination. The vet recommended it and I allowed him to give her the first shot because we do go in the woods and NJ is known for having lymes but it seemed like he wanted to give our puppy quite a few shots. She got 2 (rabies & lymes) total and has to get 2 more in 8 weeks because I wouldn't let them do 3 in one day and she needs to get the 2nd lymes shot. I wouldn't let my child get that many shots so why would I let it happen to our puppy? I feel like all she does is get shots.


In pa all thats required by law is rabies and cistemper and thats all I get mt dogs.

heart worm is bs in my opinion look up the life cycle of heart worm and its actually very hard to get espically in cold climates 

lymes disease I haven't done any research on so can't answer that. But I do know ticks are bad this year I have pulled at least 10 ticks off my dog in the last week. I was against the advantage flea and tick guard until dealling with them in my house became an issue so now I put that stuff on and it seems to work with fleas but still seeing some ticks.

I have a old school aproach to pets to me I love them to death but to spend more money taking them to the vet than it costs me to go to the dr. then I have to draw the line.

I never take my pets to the vet unless there is a severe problem. I get their shot at the local firehall every spring for 5$ a shot and never had a problem with my dogs living a long healthy life.


Oh and they never ever get people food. that way they don't beg and wont get fat.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

@chillymorn

Vaccines are optional in the vet tech's eyes, did you know that? Most prefer a graduated or delayed vaccine schedule if they are being honest to their profession and not to the money aspect they'll even tell you that themselves.

I only bring my dogs to vet when they need care (ex: tooth cleaning for an older dog or a medical issue that I can't take care of myself).

As for table scraps, I respectfully disagree with you. Both my boys get table scraps. Both are within a healthy range. However, I mix the table scraps with their regular dog food and they only get it after the family is done eating.

Also, I am a firm believer in dog training and crate training.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

CantePe said:


> @chillymorn
> 
> Vaccines are optional in the vet tech's eyes, did you know that? Most prefer a graduated or delayed vaccine schedule if they are being honest to their profession and not to the money aspect they'll even tell you that themselves.
> 
> ...


sounds like were like minded.

crate training work great.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

People do too many medical things to their pets in North America.
Many of the vaccines and treatments are superfluous.

I have seen several animals, who never go to the vet and live long lives.

I agree with chillymorn. Where I live, vet prices vary depending on the clinic. One vet will have higher prices if their rent is expensive.

My kitten goes to a vet who works out of a coverted home. The prices are lower because it is not a shiny new office.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Harmony is my little adopted rescue pup. She was found at a puppy mill in a pile of dead dogs, discarded like a piece of garbage. Luckily she was still alive when found. The reason she wasn't wanted...a missing leg when she was born. No one would buy her in a pet shop so she was tossed away. Having her in my life is so rewarding, she is lovable and playful and I don't see the missing leg anymore...and she doesn't see the extra 25 lbs I am carrying around with me. Unconditional love...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

There are only two types of unconditional love:

Pets & Children.

Harmony is soooo cute!! We had a similar breed at the no kill shelter that we found at a puppy mill (we shut that puppy mill down single handedly too! WOOT) who had a birth defect where both legs in front were turned around. We used our Scooby fund (named after a beloved shelter dog who passed away) to correct the birth defect and she found a beautiful forever home.

We've saved pitties in partnership with a pit bull sanctuary here in the province. One last summer with her pups (5 pups and mum were saved from the gas chamber). We've even shut down the local gas chamber!!

We've done a lot in the last 3 yrs but the shelter is struggling as a non profit and slated for closure for December. The only shelter in town too. I did the website for free for them. http://sadelliotlake.com/

I love the shelter animals and people here. Many years of loyalty and blood, sweat and tears. They've done so much good.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Love Harmony! Adorable!

We also do crate training and it has made having a puppy very easy.

We did pay a fortune for the vaccines and med care but won't do it again. They wanted $400 to have her fixed but called and the humane society only charges $150. Crazy.

I had a puppy years ago who died of parvo a week after we received her from the pound. It was heartbreaking for me and I think it made me really proactive in receiving medical care with the puppy we have now.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Much of it depends where you live. Down here heartworm is a 12 month a year problem. And the rate of rabies is through the roof compared to up north. Parvo, kennel cough (bordetella), distempter etc they get from close contact with other infected animals. Leptospirosis they get from people. Corona, Lyme and giardia vaccines are not common. There's even a canine influenza vaccine now but that seems unnecessary. 


With all these inbred boutique breeds a growing risk to health is recessive deformities and inherited problems such as bone cancer, heart valve failure, vitamin A uptake failure blindness, epilepsy, and last but not least syringomyelia if you have a Cav King Spaniel.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Much of it depends where you live. Down here heartworm is a 12 month a year problem. And the rate of rabies is through the roof compared to up north. Parvo, kennel cough (bordetella), distempter etc they get from close contact with other infected animals. Leptospirosis they get from people. Corona, Lyme and giardia vaccines are not common. There's even a canine influenza vaccine now but that seems unnecessary.
> 
> 
> With all these inbred boutique breeds a growing risk to health is recessive deformities and inherited problems such as bone cancer, heart valve failure, vitamin A uptake failure blindness, epilepsy, and last but not least syringomyelia if you have a Cav King Spaniel.


check the life cycle of the heart worm and how its transmitted. they are transmitted by misquitoes and a infected female has to bite and then an infected male needs to bite with in a very small window of time. don't get me wrong it is more abundant in the south and there for maybe worth while to protect aginist.


BUT EVERY VET IN PA WILL push this unnessary treatment and if you say no thanks they treat you like a red headded step child.

if you live where all or most of the misquetoes die every year its not worth it in my opinion. But if you take your dog on vacation down south then maybe .


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The Carolina dingo is an indigenous dog. Heartworm is such a problem here that the dog has adapted to have 3 estrus cycles a year instead of two - to make up for the high mortality.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

nature at its finest! Darwin was right.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

CantePe said:


> There are only two types of unconditional love:
> 
> Pets & Children.
> 
> ...


CantePe, thank you ! She is a sweetie. I adopted her from a no kill shelter too. They had posted her picture online and I fell in love with her before I even met her. The shelter held adoption events at the local Petco every weekend so I went to see her and ended up taking her home with me that day. It was only after I adopted her that I found out what had happened to her. It made me so angry but I found out through the shelter that the puppy mill had been shut down the very day they found her. She is so happy and active, there is truly nothing wrong with her. When she gets going I can't keep up with her. Her favorite past-times are chasing birds and trying to catch the lizards that are unfortunate enough to get on our back porch.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Trenton thanks, your pup is awesome too!! She reminds me of Oreo, our 15 year old husky who sadly passed away recently. Oreo's moms name was Koda...(weird) She was a very sweet dog, very protective of my kids. I'll never forget her.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Last summer we became empty nesters. I did not realize how much my youngest daughter buffered the emotional gulf between my wife and I. 

It was a challenging three months and would have been extremely lonely much of the time if it were not for my Rat Terrier who staked her claim as my best buddy. She makes me laugh constantly and knows when I am a getting a bit down. 

The kids have moved back and she has become like glue to my oldest. We still get out to the dog park daily and she expects me to take her so all is forgiven. 

A couple of days ago I was telling my wife that I would eventually get another 2nd dog after our 14yo retriever dies (I think it is coming sooner rather than later). She stated for the family to hear that if I got another dog she was filing for divorce. After she left the room my oldest looked at me and said "Will you miss her"? I about fell out of my chair.


----------

